# door open light



## fburgpete (Jun 10, 2005)

I have 1999 Nissan Altima GXE that the door open light comes. I have checked all four door switches and they seem okay. If I make a left turn the light will go out and vice versa, a right turn will make it come on. Opening and closing the doors does not do anything while it is on. Another thing is that is that warm weather seems to affect it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like you have a door thats out of adjustment. with all of the doors closed, apply pressure to each door in both directions till the light comes on. im guessing when the body twists during a turn, its letting up enough pressure on one of the door switches that its turning the light on.


----------



## fburgpete (Jun 10, 2005)

*Fburgpete*

Tried as you suggested but to no avail. The light stayed on no matter what I did to the doors. Any more suggestions?? I am open to any help I can get.




AsleepAltima said:


> sounds like you have a door thats out of adjustment. with all of the doors closed, apply pressure to each door in both directions till the light comes on. im guessing when the body twists during a turn, its letting up enough pressure on one of the door switches that its turning the light on.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

sounds to be a loose connection to one of the door switches. If the door switch has lost connection or has a loose connecion it would cause the dome light to come on.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well... he says he checked the switches... did you check the switch on the light itself?


----------



## fburgpete (Jun 10, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> well... he says he checked the switches... did you check the switch on the light itself?


One thing I didn't mention is that weather has an effect on the situation wheras cold weather the light will stay off whereas hot weather the lightis always on. I have the interior light turned off as it would come every time the door open light would come on. Is the hood or trunk lid in anyway connected to this???


----------

